# Leere *.mdb erstellen



## The_God (5. Nov 2004)

Ist es möglich mit JAVA eine leere mdb zu erstellen. Der zugriff mit 

```
String url = "jdbc:odbc:DRIVER={Microsoft Access Driver (*.mdb)};DBQ=C://cd_archiv.mdb";
```
ist ja kein problem. Nur soll das Programm beim ersten Start selbständig eine leere mdb anlegen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (5. Nov 2004)

geht glaub ich nicht (jedenfalls nicht mit jdbc)

zum Verbinden brauchst du ja eine odbc-quelle, und dafür muss es schon eine .mdb geben

evtl. OLE-Bridge verwenden


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Nov 2004)

Ich bin da jetzt noch nicht ganz im Bilde, aber ich denke, das kannst Du im Konstruktor erledigen.
Der Konstruktor dient doch dazu, ein Objekt bei Erzeugung in einen vordefinierten Zustand zu bringen.
Ansonsten habe ich Dich falsch verstanden.


----------

